# Is your stance different on freeride and freestyle boards?



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

I was just wondering if people who have freeride/powder and freestyle boards have different stances on them. Right now I have a more freestyle board so my stance is duck. But later in the future I will hopefully get away from the ice coast and get to ride some real pow. Also eventually I would like to invest in a separate freeride board. So just wanted to see what people's preferences are on their stance and if they change it from each board. 

I know from experience changing even a few degrees or the width can totally throw me off for a day of riding. So it maybe not even be logical to have different stances.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My setup is the same on both. I ride about 22" width with +12 on the front and -6 on the rear.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Its not so much about changing the stance for "freeride" vs "park"

I dont mess with my angles, and try not to narrow the stance, but for powder you want to be a little set back. Riding deep powder with a really wide, centered stance is harder because you have the weight from your front foot closer to the tip.

Have you ridden powder before? Its a pretty simple concept. doesnt feel anything like a groomed run. Way more fun 

Depending on which board im riding ill have my bindings at the widest holes, in that case for setting up for pow, keep your back disk with the lines going parallel to the edge so you can slide the binding back (i always have mine like that so i can easily slide it back for a little more control on pow) and then move your front binding back a hole, maybe 2.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

somebodyelse5 said:


> Have you ridden powder before? Its a pretty simple concept. doesnt feel anything like a groomed run. Way more fun


Not really. Mostly try to salvage anything on the edges of the trails albeit brief but still get a momentary feeling of powder (which is awesome). I did have a chance last year after a big snowfall but after the first couple of runs there weren't anymore fresh tracks to make and it was just bumpy 



somebodyelse5 said:


> Depending on which board im riding ill have my bindings at the widest holes, in that case for setting up for pow, keep your back disk with the lines going parallel to the edge so you can slide the binding back (i always have mine like that so i can easily slide it back for a little more control on pow) and then move your front binding back a hole, maybe 2.


Good suggestion. I'll have to remember that for future reference.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

gotr0 said:


> Not really. Mostly try to salvage anything on the edges of the trails albeit brief but still get a momentary feeling of powder (which is awesome). I did have a chance last year after a big snowfall but after the first couple of runs there weren't anymore fresh tracks to make and it was just bumpy
> 
> 
> 
> Good suggestion. I'll have to remember that for future reference.


Yea, if you can, hit some tree runs and typically theres some decent powder in there. Just remember to lean back, deep powder is nothin like groomed runs lol. and its fun to fall in


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

30 15 both forward for over 20 years. Pow, Park, Pipe, Groomers 23" wide centered on the board.

You can jib a freeride
and carve on a twin tip


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> You can jib a freeride
> and carve on a twin tip


Amen to that. 



On my Legacy-R and my PBJ I run ducked 15,-15 and when I built my splitboard out of a NS Titan I decided to T bolt the stance 30,15 or somewhere around that


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I run a 15/-9 22" stance on my pow board and 12/-12 23" stance on my park board. not much difference, but it helps me.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

I think if your board is narrow, you can lean more when angling your feet forward. Because, then your toes and heels will not drag on the snow and may make you slip out during a hard carve.

In powder, normally your stance is set more toward the tail so you can lift you nose easily to prevent digging in. The nose in freeride boards are also often longer to help this effect. The reverse camber boards are supposed to help aleviate this though I never rode one myself.

http://www.snowprofessor.com/how-to-snowboard/all-mountain-snowboard-lessons/main.html


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

they are the same


----------

